# Locked myself out of my Belkin wireless router



## The.Witch (Aug 5, 2009)

I was checking the WAP code to install it on this phone and was asked whether I wanted it to be an access point and said yes. It offered an IP address, which I thought was a way to represent the phone within my LAN and accepted it. Now I think it is set up to be just an access point & not a router anymore. The PC can't access it, nor can this phone; the WAP code won't stay stored in the phone. The proper address of the router is of course 192.168.0.1 it asked to be 192.168.2.254 but I changed the suggestion to 192.168.0.25 but maybe after it decided to go with what it wanted. None of them work from the PC. Help?


----------



## snedie (Feb 9, 2008)

Reset the router. If this does not work restore the router to it's factory defualts using the reset button on the back. Push in a paper clip onto the button for 10-15 seconds. You will of course now need to reconfigure the router to its original state.


----------

